# is it considered cheating?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Let's suppose your partner/spouse was offered a role in a film where he/she has to be nude, engaging in lots of kissing/sex scenes.

1- Would accept for your partner/spouse to play this role?
2- If you were against it but nevertheless your spouse still decides to play the role and actually plays it against your wish/knowledge, would you consider this a cheating?

[I had a friend who engaged in this role and her husband is filing for divorce now. In the movie there were a lot of hot scenes - close to porn and her husband was against it.]


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, no, I don't think that's cheating. But I do think that the spouses/partners of actors need to have a discussion before this kind of offer ever comes up.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, they did have a discussion but she decided not to care about what he thinks.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Can god make a rock so big even he can't lift it?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

It wouldn't be cheating, it would be a relationship dealbreaker


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

It's kind of an odd situation to ever imagine myself in(lol),but personally I don't think I'd accept my wife in a movie that was closer to porn in it's content.If she went ahead and did it against my wishes and for-knowledge,then she would be clearly sending me the message that the most important thing to her is a career at any cost.The cost would be the end of the marriage.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If one partner says it would be cheating, then it's cheating.

In our relationship, it would be cheating.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

I have often wondered how Hollywood actors/actresses could do this. Their partners must be very secure. Then again, a lot of the affairs we hear about start this way. It is surely dishonesty. If it is not cheating... it sure does borderline with cheating. Romantic scences with near porn activity, it is cheating to me.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Ben Connedfussed said:


> I have often wondered how Hollywood actors/actresses could do this. Their partners must be very secure.


have you seen how many break ups there are in hollywood?
and its usually with one of them getting with a co-star.

i would also be at the attorneys office filing.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I never gave that any thought before, but I would see it as cheating. If not because of the nudity, in the same bed together, cuddling (in some movies)... isn't that what we say to people on here? "If he's doing this kind of thing, it's cheating"? And, while some may not agree with his BELIEFS, I think I remember that's at least part of why Kirk Cameron doesn't do those kinds of scenes unless his wife is in the movie, etc. Because he sees it as cheating, and he doesn't want to go down that road. Whether I agree with his religious beliefs or not, I applaud the man for his resolve NOT to break his marriage vows, in any way.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A highly unlikely situation; luckily most of us will never be faced with the prospect! But if it's professional actors? No. Not cheating.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> A highly unlikely situation; luckily most of us will never be faced with the prospect! But if it's professional actors? No. Not cheating.


Interesting question. On the surface, I don't think it's cheating, but if the spouse is adamantly against it, you should respect that, and decline the job. At that point it isn't about the nature of the job as it is about respecting your partner.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I suppose that's what stand ins are for...


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I am curious Lovelygirl if after all of this is your friend happy that she did this and happy she will now be divorced? If she was looking for a way to divorce her husband then this was perfect. If she never intended to end the marriage and still loved her husband then she really is a total idiot. I bet if the roles had been reversed she would never have accepted it either.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Let's suppose your partner/spouse was offered a role in a film where he/she has to be nude, engaging in lots of kissing/sex scenes.
> 
> 1- Would accept for your partner/spouse to play this role?
> 2- If you were against it but nevertheless your spouse still decides to play the role and actually plays it against your wish/knowledge, would you consider this a cheating?
> ...


If the wife was in a Hollywood picture, I wouldn't think it is 'cheating' if the movie was legit. Sounds like your friend was helping a local/New movie nobody make soft porn.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> It wouldn't be cheating, it would be a relationship dealbreaker


:iagree:

It's part of the job, but going against my wishes would be the deal breaker. That's why I wouldn't be married to an actress.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Is she now sorry that she is getting a divorce because of this?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

bryanp said:


> Is she now sorry that she is getting a divorce because of this?


Not really. Her career sounds more important to her than her marriage. She agree saying to her husband "I won't let you ruin my career so I'd rather choose the divorce"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> It's part of the job, but going against my wishes would be the deal breaker. That's why I wouldn't be married to an actress.


One thing to keep in mind... not ALL actors/actresses follow this mentality. There are plenty who, while they want their careers to take off, they won't compromise their moral standing... which includes not doing sex scenes with anyone other than their spouses. And some even refrain from being in movies that even HAVE sex scenes, and they still do well. But I agree... do the scenes against my wishes, it's a deal breaker.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Not really. Her career sounds more important to her than her marriage. She agree saying to her husband "I won't let you ruin my career so I'd rather choose the divorce"


Well, that says it all. Good luck with that. Sounds like hubby is making the right move.


----------



## akaboston (May 9, 2012)

does anyone out there like phone sex? IS THIS CHEATING?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Well, they did have a discussion but she decided not to care about what he thinks.


Then yes that`s cheating, being unfaithful, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

akaboston said:


> does anyone out there like phone sex? IS THIS CHEATING?


If not with your SO, then yes, it is.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> If not with your SO, then yes, it is.


don't bother answering him. He's a troll. He's posted the same question all over the forum.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> don't bother answering him. He's a troll. He's posted the same question all over the forum.


Was thinking that... wasn't sure tho.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If the spouse says it's ok I don't think it's cheating. For me, it would definitely be cheating and I would never agree to it. And if for some reason I ever did agree with it, I would demand to be on set during the filming, and I would be ****blocking the other actor all the time.


----------

